# Thailand - italian looking for friends and advises



## mercury4691

How are you
my name is nicholas. Im originaly from italy but now i live in usa.
I would like to move to thailand. Im looking for friends (if possible italians) and advises.
Need to know some basic information. Willing to open business in partnership.
Please contact me

tutti gli italiani in ascolto che vivono in thailandia
contattatemi

ciao


----------



## Guest

mercury4691 said:


> How are you
> my name is nicholas. Im originaly from italy but now i live in usa.
> I would like to move to thailand. Im looking for friends (if possible italians) and advises.
> Need to know some basic information. Willing to open business in partnership.
> Please contact me
> 
> tutti gli italiani in ascolto che vivono in thailandia
> contattatemi
> 
> ciao


In Thailand there are a lot of guys scrabbling around trying to find a way to make enough money to stay living there – because they like the Thai girls. The problem that brings is there will be no shortage of ‘business opportunities’ requiring ‘investment’ from any source possible, so that the guy can just fund his stay a bit longer. There are genuine opportunities but you have to keep in mind that the average Thai works for peanuts and even the businessmen will work for far less than a westerner, and that makes it a tough place to make money. Additionally the Thai business rules and visas are designed to protect Thai jobs and encourage major foreign businesses rather than small ones. The bureaucracy and paperwork involved is huge. For sure it can be worth the effort because Thailand is such a nice place to be, but a common experience is that it is very nice to live and relax there but very hard to work. You only have to see how many of the guys you meet in Thailand get their money somewhere else.


----------



## mercury4691

happy bunny said:


> In Thailand there are a lot of guys scrabbling around trying to find a way to make enough money to stay living there – because they like the Thai girls. The problem that brings is there will be no shortage of ‘business opportunities’ requiring ‘investment’ from any source possible, so that the guy can just fund his stay a bit longer. There are genuine opportunities but you have to keep in mind that the average Thai works for peanuts and even the businessmen will work for far less than a westerner, and that makes it a tough place to make money. Additionally the Thai business rules and visas are designed to protect Thai jobs and encourage major foreign businesses rather than small ones. The bureaucracy and paperwork involved is huge. For sure it can be worth the effort because Thailand is such a nice place to be, but a common experience is that it is very nice to live and relax there but very hard to work. You only have to see how many of the guys you meet in Thailand get their money somewhere else.


Do you live in Thailand?
What you doing for live?
I'm thinking about moving
I would like to come over and check out
give me plase some example about costing living
let me know
thanks for your reply


----------



## Guest

mercury4691 said:


> Do you live in Thailand?
> What you doing for live?
> I'm thinking about moving
> I would like to come over and check out
> give me plase some example about costing living
> let me know
> thanks for your reply


Hi my home and base is in Thailand but I travel elsewhere to work. I am married to a beautiful and good-hearted Thai girl who can cook superb food (what else does a man need), and I take her with me every where I go (I think I am a visa expert now). In my personal experience once you are in this situation you have the best of all worlds, for me the most important element is my Thai girl, then the relaxed Thai lifestyle when back home and all funded by international money. Some jobs are easier than others to work internationally, I struck lucky a long time ago so I can do it. 
If you want to live like a European in Thailand I find it the same as living in the USA, which is about half the cost of Europe.


----------



## mercury4691

happy bunny said:


> Hi my home and base is in Thailand but I travel elsewhere to work. I am married to a beautiful and good-hearted Thai girl who can cook superb food (what else does a man need), and I take her with me every where I go (I think I am a visa expert now). In my personal experience once you are in this situation you have the best of all worlds, for me the most important element is my Thai girl, then the relaxed Thai lifestyle when back home and all funded by international money. Some jobs are easier than others to work internationally, I struck lucky a long time ago so I can do it.
> If you want to live like a European in Thailand I find it the same as living in the USA, which is about half the cost of Europe.


Email me at 
//Admin - Email address removed//

we can talk more in private
waiting for your email
I have couple questions to ask you
thanks


----------



## Guest

mercury4691 said:


> Email me at
> //admin - email removed//
> 
> we can talk more in private
> waiting for your email
> I have couple questions to ask you
> thanks


Sorry no private contacts only forum posts.


----------



## mercury4691

happy bunny said:


> Sorry no private contacts only forum posts.


ok. 
I would like to come over but I don't know anyone there
wich city do you live?
Are you American?


----------



## Guest

mercury4691 said:


> ok.
> I would like to come over but I don't know anyone there
> wich city do you live?
> Are you American?


Hi the forum is for general information not searching questions about individual member details.
But it sounds like you have never visted Thailand so maybe you should before moving there and starting a business.


----------



## mercury4691

happy bunny said:


> Hi the forum is for general information not searching questions about individual member details.
> But it sounds like you have never visted Thailand so maybe you should before moving there and starting a business.


I'm try to make friends but you not willing to be one


----------



## Guest

mercury4691 said:


> I'm try to make friends but you not willing to be one


No I don't want to be your friend or anyone elses friend through the forum. I do not know you, but for my own enjoyment I am trying to help you and others with your questions, not become your friend - nothing personal. Anyway the web is a tricky place and one needs to protect one's identity. Also this forum is for people to ask questions and others to help which is friendly. It isn't a contact site. If you go to Thailand you will make lots of friends so long as you have some money.


----------



## mercury4691

happy bunny said:


> No I don't want to be your friend or anyone elses friend through the forum. I do not know you, but for my own enjoyment I am trying to help you and others with your questions, not become your friend - nothing personal. Anyway the web is a tricky place and one needs to protect one's identity. Also this forum is for people to ask questions and others to help which is friendly. It isn't a contact site. If you go to Thailand you will make lots of friends so long as you have some money.


That's ok
I just looking to make some connection so I will able to don't be alone in Thailand and meet someone 
I really want come there for 3 weeks to check out but I don't like the idea to travel alone


----------



## Guest

mercury4691 said:


> That's ok
> I just looking to make some connection so I will able to don't be alone in Thailand and meet someone
> I really want come there for 3 weeks to check out but I don't like the idea to travel alone


If you go to Soi Cowboy in Bangkok you will discover that the last thing you need when going to Thailand is someone to go with. There must be about 6000 girls in the street all looking for a man. If it isn't 6000 it certainly seems a lot like it like it.
If you go with a friend you will have to get rid of them as soon as you meet the girls. Anyone will talk to you and share their experiences and will probably try and help you. Do not worry, just get on the plane, stay cheaply and enjoy, you will love it. Good luck.


----------



## KhwaamLap

Mercury, come on holoday first - then spend a few months here - Chiang Mai is good as the community is vibrant and compact. You will make contacts. Find an expat bar, sit down and somneone will chat to you - bingo your first contact.

There are a number of Italian restaurants here, and have met Italians here before.


----------

